# Amino Acids and Protein Shakes



## Bhoy-Wonder (May 21, 2010)

I have Protein powder (milk shakes) and also amino acid captules. Is it ok to take these together, i.e swallow a few pills with my shake etc, or is it the same thing or what?

What i was thinking is maybe taking some pills daily whilst not working out, and using the shakes on work out days pre and post work out

What says yee experts of thy fitness


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes these can be stacked.

You know its amino acids that make up a protein right?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

It's fine to take em together. Also have some boiled eggs cause they also contain all 22 aminos


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Well usually you take Amino Acid capsules before and after training sessions.

With regards to the protein shakes, use these to supplement your protein intake when required.

So you need a regular intake of protein (every 2-3 hours or so) so you can use the protein shakes to make up some of these. Alot of people take them post-workout together with a carb source but you can also take them for breakfast / throughout the day and before bed as required.

Taking the capsules with your protein shake would be a problem either. :becky:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

London1976 said:


> Also have some boiled eggs cause they also contain all 22 aminos


Could you please find me the amino acid profile of an egg where it contains selenocysteine and pyrrolysine ontop of the typical 20 amino acids.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I read on here before about it containing all 22. I've just googled some info and infact a egg only has 9 which are the essential ones. Eggs also have the best protein which can be found in any foods.


----------



## Bhoy-Wonder (May 21, 2010)

Cheers lads

I eat 4 bolied eggs in the morning...then some weetabix, then have egg sandwiches at lunch with some fruit, along with peanut butter and nuts around 3pm, home take some protein and oats...gym at 6pm...home at 8pm...have another protein shake on its own...dinner and then thats me for the day...not trying to gain loads of weight, trying to stay the same weight whislt losing fat and so far so good...just looking to now grow the muscles even more


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Don't take your Amino Acids with your protein powder, take them with solid foods like fish, chicken or beef. Everything you'll find in an amino acid capsule will already be in your protein powder.

There are *technically* 22 amino acids in human muscle tissue and eggs, if we are to be picky there are really only 20 but in human muscle tissue there are 2 lots of 2 aminos which are joined together that go on to become Taurine and another which I can't remember the name of right now.

Now if we are going to get really technical Taurine is NOT an amino acid but it is an amine which if I remember correctly misses a carboxyl group and thus means it's not an amino acid. Taurine is not ingested by the body and shuttled to the muscles as taurine but in fact has stimulant properties hence its addition to Red Bull and the like.

London, you are well off the mark, the amino acid profile of a whole egg is below.

Protein & Amino Acids

Amounts Per Egg (subject to size and weight)

Protein 17.1g

Tryptophan 208mg

Threonine 821mg

Isoleucine 933mg

Leucine 1462mg

Lysine 1230mg

Methionine 533mg

Cystine 397mg

Phenylalanine 909mg

Tyrosine 698mg

Valine 1043mg

Arginine 1027mg

Histidine 405mg

Alanine 952mg

Aspartic acid 1719mg

Glutamic acid 2236mg

Glycine 575mg

Proline 681mg

Serine 1273mg

Hydroxyproline~

Taurine is not listed due to not being an amino acid even though it is commonly classed as an amino acid and is thought to be one of the 22 in human muscle tissue.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

just recently read that it only contains 8 essential aminos


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

1 egg is roughly 7-8 g protein


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I normally use Bcaa's with food to knit it together and fill in the holes in the amino acid profile.....


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

London1976 said:


> just recently read that it only contains 8 essential aminos


There are only 8 essential amino acids.

The rest are non essential.

So of course it will only have 8 essential aminos, as thats all that exists.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just a point, Franco Columbo, Mr Olympia, and Nutritionist, stated that eggs, in his opinion, are the only superfood!! here is thought, chickens thighs are made up of red meat, as such, and the breast is made up of white meat, and if we are what we eat then should we not be eating white meat over red meat?? I havn't got the answer I'm just tossing it up for someone to coment....


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Franco Columbo probably stated that 40 years ago and at that time it may have been a fair comment due to the knowledge on the table then.

If we go back about 60 years they thought smoking was good for you, based on the knowledge they had at the time.

My point is as we become more intelligent with greater facts on many topics old thoughts and opinions become outdated and disproved even though at the time they were thought to be right.


----------



## Bhoy-Wonder (May 21, 2010)

Right so it may be best to keep them and do the amino pills during say meals...and keep the shakes for before and after work outs hten...that the concensus?

By the way eggs.....ive been doing this about 7-8 weeks now, and having eggs everyt morning is scunnering me big time lol...sometimes i look at them and boke at the thought. Any suggestions folks> This morning i had a shake with my porridge instead iof my normal eggs in the morning...what else can i have early morning for my first dose of protein...withought always having to have a shake (due to the costs)


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

To be honest Bhoy-Wonder a shake in the morning is probably cheaper than ingesting the same amount of protein via foods. You should be able to have a shake for less than 50p but a similar quantity of protein from chicken / tuna / eggs etc etc will set you back almost £1. fella. :nod:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

All I've ever had is a shake for breakfast, I can't face food in the morning. It was the same when I was competing and glowing with my gear intake but it never inhibited my development.


----------



## Bhoy-Wonder (May 21, 2010)

Maybe your right Mike

Say 20 eggs £1.80 per week...4 a day on weekdays

Protein £35 a tub lasts what 6-7 weeks...prob does add up to more when you think about it....think its just the perception of paying £35 a time as opposed to £1.80


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I get my eggs from

tesco's. 12 for £2.60 which last me only 2 day. Gotta be free range to  I might have to invest in a chicken to put in my garden


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Bhoy-Wonder said:


> Maybe your right Mike
> 
> Say 20 eggs £1.80 per week...4 a day on weekdays
> 
> Protein £35 a tub lasts what 6-7 weeks...prob does add up to more when you think about it....think its just the perception of paying £35 a time as opposed to £1.80


Blimey 20 eggs for £1.80, thats a good price, i pay about £2.20 for 10 which would make a 4 egg meal almost 90p plus the cost of anything you may have with them. :becky:


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

London1976 said:


> I get my eggs from
> 
> tesco's. 12 for £2.60 which last me only 2 day. Gotta be free range to  I might have to invest in a chicken to put in my garden


I have been looking into this and it isn't as crazy as it sounds. The big cost is the initial outlay for a home / run thingamyjig, after that they are cheap to feed and you get lovely fresh eggs every morning and if they happen to pass away it's your tea sorted too. :nod:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Very true mike, but I have just got a huge rabbit for the kids in the garden. If the rabbit hops over the fence then I will look for a chicken lol


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Eggs have all 8 EAA's there are only 8. We sometimes are a little confused over how to classify Histidine, Tyrosine and we have no idea really what to do with Selenocysteine. (Eggs are missing Selenocysteine but its really not important IMO)

note that BCAA's which make up approx 1/3 of the skeletal muscle in the human body are EAA's. BCAA's are leucine, isoleucine and valine.

The most important point is best summarised by looking at NPU - The extent to which a food's amino acid pattern matches that which the body can use is expressed in the "biological value" of that food. The net protein utilization (NPU) reflects the biological value and the digestibility of a protein-in other words, how much of the protein a person eats is finally available to his body. No food corresponds exactly with the body's required amino acid pattern, but the amino acids in eggs come closest.

Eggs have an NPU of 93.7% - If you bodybuild - you should probably eat some eggs 

(I'm editing because I just noticed Splint said some of this already - ah well have it twice)

ref. 1. Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations. The Amino Acid Content of Foods and Biological Data on Proteins, Nutritional Study #24. Rome (1970). UNIPUB, Inc., 4611-F Assembly Drive, Lanham, MD 20706.

ref. DC Nutrition


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

To answer the initial question its probably pointless unless you are using a shake with a very poor Amino profile. Companies usually list their amino profile on the tub - check it out against the list of EAA's and BCAA's


----------



## Bhoy-Wonder (May 21, 2010)

Young gun...yea i think your right...ive decided to only take the amino tablets anytime my meal has a lack of Protein, i.e today i have some of last nights pasta..it does have chicken through it, but ill also take a couple pills also to fill my protein need at this time...other than that ill have shakes before and after workouts

Mike looked last night...its actually 18 eggs for £1.74 out of morrisons in glasgow mate, not sure the cost round your way though...I eat 4 a day in the morning but also by egg filler for sandwiches at lunch also


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Very true mike, but I have just got a huge rabbit for the kids in the garden. If the rabbit hops over the fence then I will look for a chicken lol


Wait until the kids are at school, lower the fence a little and borrow a neighbour's dog....job done...hehehe.


----------

